# Adding Switch For Light



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I've noticed that a few guys have added a toggle switch to control the light. I just installed hand warmers for my Ariens 24" Deluxe. I would love to add a switch for the light so that it doens't need to be on with the hand warmers are on.

Can anyone give me directions on how to do this? Obviously I would have to purchase a switch, and I have the harness that came with the blower before I installed the hand warmers. Any help?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*switch*

The light should be nothing more than a dc light so all you need to do is put a toggle inline on the wiring to the light. Insure it has sufficient capacity to handle whatever the amperage is on the light plus have a place to mount it. Also insure you get a sealed switch and connect it such that moisture does not get into the switch or the connections you make into the wiring.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I just want to make sure I understand correctly. Do I have to splice into the existing harness?


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You will want a toggle switch that has 2 connectors. You will have to know which wire is supplying the power to your light. You will snip that wire and connect the 2 ends to the 2 terminals on your switch. Mount your switch and you are done. If the location of the light's wire is not near where you want your switch to be, you can splice a wire to each snipped end and route the wires to your desired switch location. Just be sure to tie-tie them securely to your handlebars, etc. so they aren't hanging loose. MH


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

motorhead64 said:


> You will want a toggle switch that has 2 connectors. You will have to know which wire is supplying the power to your light. You will snip that wire and connect the 2 ends to the 2 terminals on your switch. Mount your switch and you are done. If the location of the light's wire is not near where you want your switch to be, you can splice a wire to each snipped end and route the wires to your desired switch location. Just be sure to tie-tie them securely to your handlebars, etc. so they aren't hanging loose. MH



As you can probably tell, I'm new at this.

1. How can I be sure which wire is supplying power to the light? Currently, there is a black wire and a yellow wire.

2. I've seen several different toggles available. One has just the terminals and the other has 2 wire leads. Which should I buy?

Gardner Bender 20 Amp Single-Pole Toggle Switch-GSW-11 at The Home Depot

Gardner Bender 8 Amp Single-Pole Toggle Switch-GSW-18 at The Home Depot


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

It doesn't really matter. Both of those switches you linked to are on/off. They either complete a circuit or break a circuit. One has wires already attached and the other provides a place to attach your wires. 
For a light switch it wouldn't really matter if you connected it in the yellow or black wire circuit, but making/breaking the yellow wire circuit would be more conventional. Yellow being power and black being ground.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

If both wires are going to the light, either one will work. 
For the switch, either one will work. The 20 amp will handle a higher current load, but I think 8 amps should be plenty for your needs. The one without the wire leads may be the easier of the two to hook up. After snipping your light's wire, you will strip back the insulation, twist the wire strands to make a strong end, and screw each snipped end to a connector on the switch. Start her up and check it out. MH


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I assume that I should make the splice before the light, not afterward. The harness does continue on from the light to the switch for the hand warmers.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Are you using the handwarmer "kit"? One that came with the additional Ariens wire harness?


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

dbert said:


> Are you using the handwarmer "kit"? One that came with the additional Ariens wire harness?


Yes. Is that significant?


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Just making sure. I believe it provides power to the grips independent of the light.
To turn your light on/off simply do this.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Dbert, thanks. You've been a lot of help. That diagram is exactly what I was planning to do.

One last question, will normal wire nuts wrapped in electrical tape be fine for the connection. I only ask because it's going to have to hold up to the elements.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Crimps with heat shrinkable tubing would be a better solution. MH


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. 

Just completed the switch for the light. I even went out again to purchase the heat shrink tubing. Everything went very well.

I don't know how much of a difference it will make in the long run, but I will have a little peace of mind now knowing that when I switch on my hand warmers during the day (which is when I blow snow 90% of the time) I will only be pulling amps for them and not the light too.


----------

